# ignores her hammocks :(



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

so picasso was recently moved into a nicer cage. it's got a couple full levels and a couple half-levels, several hammocks and fun toys and stuff. she was clearly nervous about the whole move since when she was first put into her new home, she panicked and popcorned onto my shoulder and peed everywhere. if she's awake, she's often asking to be let out (i ignored her for a couple hours to see if she'd settle into her new home, which def helped a little). the thing i was wondering about, it that she doesn't often sleep in her nestball anymore. she has recently taken up sleeping curled up in the corner of the cage, or balled up in the middle of the floor. i think she's still just nervous, but do you know anything that could help her adjust?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My Guinness slept in the middle of the floor too, until 'cardi and Perry coaxed him into the hammock. If he's put in the other cage he'll sleep in the corner again, rather than in his little igloo thing. I'm not really certain why that is, but I moved all the bedding he was using in his corner into the house and he moved in there for a while. Maybe she's just in awe of all the space!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

None of my rats would sleep in the hammocks. I had two in the cage for months, but ended up taking them out because Pickle would try to drag them back into the nest for hours on end, and then she figured out how to chew the straps off, so no more hammocks. I have these bird pouches from a pet store though, they love these things, and they're pretty cheap took, so i just use those now.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

she has this pouch thing that i call her nestball, and she used to sleep in that pretty regularly. i was just hoping that she would stop looking so forlorn and sleeping in the middle of the floor.  makes me want to cuddle her, and that's not always practical, like when i happen to walk past her cage in my way to work or class.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

aww, she probably is doing that on purpose in an effort to get cuddled XD Bert is a people rat and does that too, big eyes, sad look, sleeping alone and perking up when I walk by. I think it's all a evil plan to suck up as much of my time as he can as possible XD I think it's adorable.

He's the only one that sleeps in his hammock and it's a tube hammock. I will post the pics here again:









Maybe a fleece tube hammock hung low may be a better thing for a hairless? I know Bert LOVES his fleece. I made it out of two parts of a pair of pajama pants hand sewn together and strung shoelaces on the inside between the two parts. Works really well and I imagine it's nice and warm and good for the nakies.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of hammocks are they, Ono?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

one of them is a ball made of fleece, she's usually in that one. she has a flat square one made of yarn that i'm not sure she knows what to do with, but i'm putting in a fuzzier yarn tube later, so we'll see how that goes. 

and yeah, i'm sure it's just an evil ploy to get more love.


----------

